# KPIX/San Francisco CBS OTA reception interference?



## scf (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm in Mountain View, and experiencing frequent intermittent interference/signal loss with KPIX and *only* KPIX. KQED on adjacent UHF 30 is fine. There is a signal strength drop that does not seem to be tied to anything in my house (noisy AC, furnace, etc.). I've tried swapping tuners, cables, even whole antennas, to no avail. The basic signal strength is about a 60 (on a scale of 0 to 100), dropping to under 10 during the worst of the interference/signal loss.

Anyone else in the same general area (or anywhere else in the Bay Area) having similar problems with KPIX? I'd like to find out if it's an adjacent channel problem (with KQED on UHF 30, if anywhere) or a local problem (e.g., Mountain View PD/FD?)


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I haven't heard of any problems specific to KPIX. Some have problems with KPIX, some with KGO, some with KNTV, quite a few with KTVU and KRON, because of their higher frequency, etc. but nothing consistant for one station.

You say it's a problem where the signal drops, so that doesn't sound like a multipath problem. I suspect something local is interfering.

Larry
SF


----------

